# Minimizador de karnaugh



## ponferrada (Abr 26, 2007)

Hola a todos, necesito un programa que sea capaz de extraerme la funcion simplificada de una tabla de verdad (o karnaugh); la pega es que necesito que soporte 12 entradas.
He estado leyendo bastante sobre el tema y veo que todos recomendais el boole-deusto que esta bastante bien, pero la verdad, es que para 12 entradas se queda colgao, da = lo potente que sea tu pc.
He probao infinidad de programas y nada....
Alguna recomendacion???
Alguien se le ocurre alguna manera de simplicar una tabla o karnaugh de 12 entradas que no sea mediante software????

Bueno gracias a todos!


----------



## El nombre (Abr 26, 2007)

El multisim creo que tenía algo de eso. A ver si algún usuario del mismo puede ayudar.

Saludos


----------



## Vichente (May 26, 2007)

Si, lo que puedes hacer es dividir en 2 la tabla por cual quedaría 2 de 6 y sumar el resultado de ambas. El método no me lo acuerdo bien pero que se puede se puede.

Saludos


----------



## pato1982 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hola, espero que no sea demasiado tarde, un programa que hace lo que necesitas es el boole-deusto, que lo podes descargar de la siguiente dirección, está el manual también

http://paginaspersonales.deusto.es/zubia/

Espero que te sirva...saludos


----------

